
Ask HN: Does this product exist - wturner
Hi.<p>I&#x27;m transcribing some audio dialog in a video  ( I&#x27;m not a transcriber so I&#x27;m slow) and to do it I am running camtasia video editing software on Windows 8 and then toggling between that and Microsoft wordpad to type the transcription. The problem is that I have to toggle between windows to pause the video while I type. I would like to have an app that lets me have a &quot;learn &quot; feature where I can use the key commands of two apps running at the same time so I don&#x27;t have to toggle back and forth. This would allow me to play the video and type and then pause the video while staying in the microsoft wordpad.
======
rthomas6
You might want to check out autohotkey. You could maybe create a keyboard
macro that alt-tabs, pauses the video, then alt-tabs again.
[http://www.autohotkey.com/](http://www.autohotkey.com/)

~~~
wturner
This looks interesting. Bookmarked

------
vitovito
One alternative solution: if you have a keyboard with media keys, the "pause"
key should pause and play media player irrespective of the application that
has focus. Same for the rewind/fast-forward keys.

Another alternative: use integrated software that includes media playback plus
text editing, like F4:
[http://www.audiotranskription.de/english/f4.htm](http://www.audiotranskription.de/english/f4.htm)

~~~
wturner
I forgot to mention I'm using Camtasia to edit video in conjunction with the
transcription, so this is a video that is cut into pieces. I'm doing a bunch
of things at once including editing so the idea was to stay in Camtasia. I
suppose I could just export the entire thing and do the transcription while
having windows media player open and using it instead. Thanks.

~~~
vitovito
Is this for something other than captioning? Because Camtasia has captioning
support, and supports providing transcripts, or using speech recognition to
help you create and edit it. [http://blogs.techsmith.com/tips-how-tos/easy-
methods-for-cre...](http://blogs.techsmith.com/tips-how-tos/easy-methods-for-
creating-caption-tracks-in-camtasia-studio-8/)

~~~
wturner
I didn't bother to check the docs as I didn't think this would be a feature. I
assumed it would require manually typing out the captions.

Problem solved :)

*Edit

Problem not solved. It works so poorly that I am better off just typing it out
manually.

------
lazylizard
this might help: [http://digitalwalt.com/always-on-top-free-app-to-keep-
favori...](http://digitalwalt.com/always-on-top-free-app-to-keep-favorite-
windows-always-on-top/)

